# Wie funktioniert der Vergleich von Flügen?



## ArtjomZab (17. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

ich nehme an ihr kennt flugvergleiche billigflieger.de oder so zb. da gibt man einige daten an und der service filtert unmengen von flugdaten. wie funktioniert das genau? hat jeder fluganbieter irgendwie eine api oder so wo man auf die daten zugreifen kann?


----------



## ARadauer (17. Apr 2010)

> hat jeder fluganbieter irgendwie eine api oder so wo man auf die daten zugreifen kann?


ich denke so ungefähr funktioniert das. da gibts sicher diverse schnittstellen die diese services einfach ansprechen...


----------



## ArtjomZab (17. Apr 2010)

Ich hab die frage auch wo anders gestellt und folgende antwort erhalten:

"Da gibt's eine zentrale Datenbank, an die die Fluggesellschaften ihre Flüge melden und mit der die Reisebüros schon vor dem Aufkommen der Internet-Dienste gearbeitet haben. Das ist kein großes technisches Problem."


----------



## ice-breaker (17. Apr 2010)

Also im PHP-Magazin war mal ein Artikel von und über Swoodoo und in dem stand, dass sie die Daten als exportierte Daten der Fluganbieter bekommen, also XML oder ähnliches.
Da waren dann nämlich auch noch Probleme beschrieben, dass die exportierten Daten nicht immer ganz stimmen (Rechtschreibfehler, falsche Flughafen usw)

und mit den Daten kann man dann einfach mittels dem Djkstra-Algorithmus den billigsten Flug bestimmen, die Kantengewichte sind einfach die Kosten eines Fluges, so kann man auch einen günstigsten Flug nach NY finden mit einmal umsteigen usw.


----------



## ArtjomZab (17. Apr 2010)

hab hier ein zitat

"Die Daten kommen aus dem Amadeus-Datennetz, dem die Reisebüros angeschlossen sind. Deshalb brauchen Reiseverkehrskaufleute auch immer die sogenannten "Start-IATA-Amadeus-Kenntnisse":
"Amadeus global und lokal
Amadeus hat Zentralen in Madrid (Hauptsitz & Marketing), Nizza (Entwicklung) und Erding (Betrieb - Rechenzentrum) und betreibt regionale Büros in Miami, Buenos Aires und Bangkok. Amadeus verfügt über 69 Vertriebs-Niederlassungen rund um die Welt, die über 217 Märkte betreuen.
Das Unternehmen ist in Besitz von BC Partners, Cinven, Air France, Iberia und Lufthansa. Weltweit beschäftigt Amadeus über 8500 Angestellte aus 105 Nationen. Amadeus Schweiz zählt 29 Mitarbeitende.
Das Amadeus-Datennetz nutzen weltweit mehr als:
100’000 Reisebüros
34’000 Airline-Verkaufsbüros
mit über 400’000 Terminals
in über 217 Märkten
Durch unsere Lösungen erhalten Amadeus Kunden Zugriff auf über 500 buchbare Airlines. 153 Fluggesellschaften benutzen das Vertriebssystem von Amadeus und sind dadurch in der Lage, ihren Kunden hochwertige Dienstleistungen zu interessanten Konditionen anbieten zu können.
Zudem ermöglicht Amadeus den Echtzeit-Zugriff auf über:
80'000 Hotels
36’000 Mietwagen-Stationen
Weitere Informationen über Amadeus global
finden Sie unter www.amadeus.com""

könnte mir auch aber auch einfach vorstellen dass man die daten auf anfrage vom anbieter irgendwie bekommt da dies ja auch in seinem interesse ist


----------



## ArtjomZab (17. Apr 2010)

Hier gibts daten aber keine preise Track Flight Status, Airport Delays and other Flight and Airport Information


----------



## w0ddes (20. Apr 2010)

Die Seite is sehr lustig jetzt grade  Alle Flughäfen rot oder nicht verfügbar .. Warum nur?


----------

